# Ranger School Journal



## EATIII (Jan 24, 2007)

This is a Ranger School Journal Written By A 2LT straight from West Point,and into the Fire of what is Known as the Hardest Leadership School in the Army.

It is a Day Bye Day Account of His Experiences going threw Ranger School in
1995.Times,Event's,and Scenarios are from that time,so it is a little dated.
None the less an accurate,and Descriptive account of The Life Of a Tired,and Hungry Ranger going through the Course.

At the End of the Journal their are some Good MRE Recipes,and a complete
Glossary of Ranger Term's/Acronyms.This is a good Read,and some Real Good
Insight for though's thinking,and or Preparing For Ranger School.

This Has been Posted Here With the Permission of the Author,RangerEsq.

                               RANGERS LEAD THE WAY !

LINK   
http://www.mediafire.com/?3mjzmmem4mm


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool. I have a first account written recap from a Ranger who went through in the late 60's (or early 70's) IIRC...it will be interesting to read this!


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 24, 2007)

Tried the link to download it...all I get is code.


----------



## EATIII (Jan 24, 2007)

Fuck hold on,will edit later,and it's 1995

Try this
http://www.mediafire.com/?3mjzmmem4mm


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 24, 2007)

E, your link works...it's the document I can't seem to download.  All I get is code.  What's odd is it shows a PDF file, but when I open it...it's MS Word. Ugh.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 24, 2007)

You function, you just see things that arent there...lol


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 24, 2007)

I did indeed Zuzu.  Yes, thanks, I'll PM you my addy.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> You function, you just see things that arent there...lol



And forget lots of things, and get kinda angry...  If I remember correctly, dammit!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 25, 2007)

lol yup


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2007)

It's the green glowing bad guys that are the worst - the naked ones attacking with swords......


----------



## Regulator3 (Jan 25, 2007)

HAHAHA,

For the record, I was NOT the coolest Ranger student by any means. I never had an unusual problem while in the PB, but I droned hard several times while moving, which is worse. Never had a break in contact, but it got bad -- I never did understand why the Lucky Charms Elf was tracking our patrol.

-R3


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 26, 2007)

lol... take a knee ane realize that there is noone in front of you taking a knee, but a tree :\  Nods definitely enhanced the school experience lol


----------

